# best all time bass lure



## tmccunn (Mar 21, 2006)

I was reading the field and stream issue on the top 50 all time lures and I was wondering what everyone elses favorite thing is to toss for bass. The one that you always have with you, you always have confidence in, the one that when all else fails you toss. I myself have been tossing soft plastics alot lately and if I am getting skunked I toss on a rooster tail or spinner.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

my main confidence baits are a tube, senko, and fluke....last year i picked up the fluke in two tournaments and pounded at three nice bass in both events....


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Superfluke, unweighted my number one lure, followed with a black 7 inch power worm, then the white buzzbait, frog skitter pop, and chartruese spinnerbait. If they ain't biting on any of these, they aren't hungry....


----------



## River Dweller20 (May 24, 2005)

Six inch plastic worm, unweighted or texas rigged.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

it would be a Senko


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Well it could be the one thats catching fish that day, but to me probally the spinnerabait. But as for catching bass under tough and good conditions the senko has to be at the top. Every bait has its place and time to be the greatest bait. The worm has for sure set its mark in the fishing industry and still catches fish even though the new creature baits have taken over somewhat.

Mark


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

well for me its a spinnerbait ofcourse but id also have to add the rapala original floaters and jointed floaters


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

The one that catches the most fish!
I love using rubber worms, no sinker, 6-8 twister tail in nightcrawler color.
Flukes got to be number 2, glow in the dark zoom ones.
Crankbaits, cant go wrong there!


----------



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

#1 4" green (red flake) yum dinger, #2 3" green tube #3 black and blue strike king bitsy bug! Can't leave home without them!!!!!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

6 inch gold original rapala 2nd would be a fat night crawler
________
F2003-ga


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

You are all listing modern day baits, because that is what you use. For the last 50 years, I would say the Arbogast Jitterbug is number one, followed by the Johnson Silver Minnow. or vice versa. Just my opinion.


----------



## tmccunn (Mar 21, 2006)

I have not had much luck on the silver minnow, is there any special way youre suppose to fish it?


----------



## bassn'gal (Aug 26, 2005)

First would have to be a jig with a chunk trailer for pitching and flipping, then second would be my old trusty chrome and blue Rat L Trap!!!


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

If I could have only one largemouth lure it would be a 7" Culprit worm in red shad, unweighted.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

favorite lure, Bang-O-Lure. I love watching a bass just come up and inhale it. As for my best lure for all around use it would have to be the spinner bait. You can just fish a spinner bait shallow, deep, clear, muddy, hot, cold, ect....


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

luredaddy said:


> You are all listing modern day baits, because that is what you use. For the last 50 years, I would say the Arbogast Jitterbug is number one, followed by the Johnson Silver Minnow. or vice versa. Just my opinion.


Amen to that! I love Jitterbugs


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

Fluke, if that doesn't work try using a Fluke!


----------

